# wie krieg ich es wieder hin...



## Da Damn Cam (23. Februar 2004)

hi,

wie ihr wisst bin ich ja der anfänger schlecht hin..aber nun mal ne frage..wieder :

also ich hatte ja winxp auf meinem rechner uns suse linux 9.0...nun wollte ich alles wieder formatieren und win 98 und suse drauf packen....nun ich habe ne 80gb festplatte und habe sie in 2 part. aufgeteilt gehabt...dann hat sich linux ja auch noch speicher geholt....wenn ich jetzt alles formatieren will und den speicher den linux eingenommen hat wieder zrück haben will...wie mach ich das ? also in fdisk steht nur das es 2 part. gibt..eben die die ich selbst gemacht habe....naja fdisk ist ja von microsoft..deswegen schätze ich mal das das net geht...aber wie könnte ich nun linux kicken und alles wieder zusammen fügen ?

achja...ne frage neben bei...kann k3b nur wav dateien als audio brennen...weil wenn ich mp3 auswähle kommt irgend ein fehler....und wie wandel ich unter linux mp3 -> wav um ?


thx


----------



## Gudy (23. Februar 2004)

lösch einfach mit fdisk ale partitionen die du hast, und erstell alles neu...


----------



## Da Damn Cam (23. Februar 2004)

ja..aber die linux part... werden gar net angezeigt....


----------



## aquasonic (23. Februar 2004)

Das sind einfach "Nicht-DOS Partitionen"...


----------



## Da Damn Cam (23. Februar 2004)

jo...muss ich mal gucken..also unter fdisk oder wie ?


----------



## aquasonic (23. Februar 2004)

ja, Windows 98 Startdiskette rein, booten und dann "fdisk" eingeben...


----------



## Da Damn Cam (24. Februar 2004)

ähmm..wenn ich auf nicht dos..gehe steht da nur 1 laufwerk..hat linux net 2 erstellt ?


----------

